

I just cannot get along with Apple - combiclickwise
http://www.aboxtothinkoutof.com/2012/07/i-just-cannot-get-along-with-apple.html

======
RBerenguel
These are some things that also bothered me when switching to a Mac. Then I
learnt the Mac tricks for dealing with them, which are as natural as the
Windows ones... once you learn them. The fact that Enter gets into a folder is
just because it has always been like this in Windows and (most) Linux file
browsers. I love that I can rename without looking where is F2. I could give
solutions (or more precisely, point in the correct direction) for all other
points, but, what for? You stated you didn't want to know the solutions, and
looks like you have not even looked for them. So stick with Windows.

~~~
combiclickwise
I understand that some of them are just things I am used to in Windows. I
didn't say I didn't want to learn. Only, not as a reply to this post. I can
always pick up on it elsewhere but my point was only about the intuitiveness,
usability of the product. I would love to know the trick for maximizing
windows reliably. I did search for it once and gave up quite quickly.

~~~
rufus_t
There's no such thing as "intuitive", there's only what you've become used to.

All the things that annoy you are "intuitive" to me.

You could probably code a maximizing script in Automator in a matter of
minutes and bind that thing to a keyboard shortcut if it bothers you that
much. I think the fact that most people don't is a sign that maximization
isn't that great an idea once you get un-used to it.

~~~
to3m
Hmmm... I think most people don't do this because they quickly find out
they'll never hear the last of it if they say they don't like it ;)

(Also, Automator isn't the easiest thing in the world to figure out - Apple
Script isn't terribly well documented, and I've never once seen the Record
option record anything useful.)

Fortunately, ShiftIt fixes the problem nicely, and for free. (There are also
programs you can pay for, which are probably a bit slicker.) So, no problem.

